# Depressed?



## Dokuga (Sep 10, 2008)

The new Hedgehog I bought was owned by her previous owner for 4 months before I got her. She was described as energetic and lively, and the first couple of visits proved this.
However, since she has been in my possession, she is active only in her cage. Seeing it fit to dig at her cage, play with toys, and run on her wheel, but when taken out, finds a nice warm spot and lays down trying to sleep again. I only take her out at night, usually 12 to 1 when she's most active (I'm a night time person). And still it makes no difference.
she has no want to explore or run.
I fear she may be depressed, or is it just the transition to a new home?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm glad to hear she's active in her house. If she stopped that, I'd feel rather concerned... I'd be thinking about possible illness, keeping her cage/house too chilly, food problems, etc... and wondering if there are any other problems like green poops or sneezing or itching or weight loss.

Assuming none of those things are at play, there could be several reasons she doesn't play with you: 
You're relatively new to her and she needs more time to get used to you - this could take months.
The environment isn't to her liking - she might need the temperature warmer or light dimmer or background noise more quiet. or there's a different scent in the air.
She may be growing up to be a snuggler. Mine is like that - she'll wheel and wheel in her house and explore a little bit when I take her out, but mostly just wants to settle into a nice warm spot on my arm and nap. 
Her previous owner may have been correct to describe her as energetic and lively (she is in her house), but failed to say she was more of a snuggler once she's had some time out of her house... Especially if she's found someone with whom she's comfortable. <-- heck, I'd take that notion as a compliment from my hedge


----------



## Dokuga (Sep 10, 2008)

no problems to my knowledge, I was concerned too, but she's active at night and I've been monitoring her to make sure nothing is bothering her. I just got a little concerned, shes the first hedgie that I have owned that hasn't run around and explored within the first few days I've had her.
She loves to cuddle out of her house, when I lay down she runs to me and curls up to sleep. And even when I hold her she tries to run along my hands and arms (making for an interesting game of hide and go-seek), but only when left to her own devices does she just sleep.
Though I think some of the cases you suggest might be the problem, I'll try dimming the lights and turning down the TV when she's out to see if that makes a difference.
I just got a little worried is all, though now I got bigger issues since her running wheel fell apart. I got to Mugyver it together.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh, a cuddler. It sounds like she is fine. I think if anything it's a good thing. She feels secure enough with you to sleep on you. Think about how vulnerable that it is... letting her guard down and just sleeping. Sounds rather cute, actually


----------



## Dokuga (Sep 10, 2008)

Found the issue. It was the lights. as soon as they went off, she went out and into trouble, lol.
Thank you for your help guys.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Lights... Yippee 
Have fun!


----------

